# Circular Saw Recommendation



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I need a new cord type circular saw, probably a regular 7 & 1/4" and would like to stay under $125.00

There are so many brands. What brand is recommended, or anything in particular I should stay away from?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a Craftsman that I have used for over 35 yrs. Not sure if they still make them like they used to but you might find a good old used one. Not much that can go wrong with them.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Milwallke is hard to beat, don't know what they are going for though.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

X2 for Milwaukee. Purchased my 8 1/4' saw in 1978. Only problem I've had was to replace the on/off switch once.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You guys have me leaning Milwaukee. I have used their drills and right angle grinders and liked them.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't remember what it cost, but I bought a Makita last year and it cuts like butter. Much easier to control and more accurate than the old Craftsman it replaced.

I got about 30 years our of that craftsman though so I can't really complain about it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Too late now but I am happy. My old saw didn't even have a name on it. I believe it was a K-Mart special, and it was given to me by my dad 30 years or so back. I bought a Milwaukee 15 amp 7 & 1/4" and it is a dream to use. It so so quiet in comparison!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good deal WBF. I think it will serve you well.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a Porter Cable with the blade on the left side and love it. Much easier to see your cut line.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh Mr. Viking,I never heard of a blade on the left side and have to have one.I'm a switch hitter using skill saws,and am always getting wood in my eyes looking over the side,even with safety glasses.Great info!!!!!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Milwaukee saw has blade on the left, like about 95% of saws...I like Makita, but I'm a frame carpenter by trade...They cut and operate nice, and I treat them rough...It really comes down to how much use and what you are used to using...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> Gosh Mr. Viking,I never heard of a blade on the left side and have to have one.I'm a switch hitter using skill saws,and am always getting wood in my eyes looking over the side,even with safety glasses.Great info!!!!!


It's like the worm drives but much lighter. I loved my old Skil worm drive but it's real heavy and I'm getting old.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

the hook said:


> Milwaukee saw has blade on the left, like about 95% of saws...I like Makita, but I'm a frame carpenter by trade...They cut and operate nice, and I treat them rough...It really comes down to how much use and what you are used to using...


Not sure where you get that 95%. Haven't bought a saw in a while but went to Lowes site and other than worm drives and cordless it looks like most of the saws still have the blade on the right side. Porter Cable isn't the only one on the left but when I bought it there weren't many choices. Loved my old Skil worm drive - it would cut through anything and the blade was much easier for me to see on the left hand side but it was heavy so I looked around and found the PC. Haven't regretted it since (nor have I pulled out any of my other saws).


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Back years ago when I was framing I had a commercial grade Skill saw. It was build like a tank. I was very rough on it. Lasted about 10 years then I left framing. I sold it when I stopped framing. I bought it in a pawn shop for $25. It still had dried blood on the blade from the former owner. Never wedge up the guard up to make a cut then set the saw down on concrete!!!!!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Newer model Makita or Dewalt is what we buy.
As for blade on the left, the "squirm" drive Skil and older Craftsman (I think) are that way. Also the new 18V Makita (I like this one a lot) and Porter Cable used to make their magnesium in lefty as well as a 6" trim saw.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Back in the 80's, Craftsman made a 6 1/4" or 6 1/2" or 5 1/4", can't remember skill saw. It was used for paneling and small cuts. The man across the street had two and used it to build his lake house when I was building mine. 
Does anyone still make that saw anymore?


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I have this makita. So far so good..

http://www.makitatools.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=5007MG


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Blade left saws are awkward to use for me. I have used mine only when I can't get my other saw in a tight place. Another one is a Porter Cable drop foot saw, I picked up another carpenters to make a cut on a board and all I did was embarrass myself.


----------

